# ist FOX wirklich so gut????????



## valentinoxy (4. April 2008)

ich hab mir heute drei neue fox ruten gekauft und zwar die *FX1 12-3lb *hat schon wer erfahrung mit diesen ruten wenn ja bitte um antwort

ciao


----------



## fantazia (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Frag mich immer wieder wieso manche Leute erst kaufen und dann fragen|rolleyes.


----------



## Carp-pike (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

#q

|sagnix​


----------



## Matticarp (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

in sachen kleinteile ist fox sehr gut,bei ruten und rollen gibts "besseres" von anderen herstellern.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

hey

also von fox kann ich nix negatives über das rutenprogramm sagen(außer viell. der preis ^^) aber von der quali. sind die echt ok

ciao dennis


----------



## Nikita (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

man du kaufst dir Ruten um 240 Euro und fragst danach ob sie gut sind???
naja was solls....ich hab sie mir angeschaut und muss sagen, dass die Dinger verdammt geil aussehen- hab auch gelesen, dass sie sehr gut sein sollen, also hast du bestimmt nix falsch gemacht 

ich find nur deine gewählt Überschrift zum Schießen!
hab mich darauf eingestellt, dass du voll über Fox herschimpfen wirst und dann schreibst du, dass du drei Stück Ruten von Fox gekauft hast und wissen willst ob sie gut sind....lol........rofl er hat lol gesagt........


----------



## CarpMetty (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



Nikita schrieb:


> man du kaufst dir Ruten um 240 Euro und fragst danach ob sie gut sind???
> naja was solls....ich hab sie mir angeschaut und muss sagen, dass die Dinger verdammt geil aussehen- hab auch gelesen, dass sie sehr gut sein sollen, also hast du bestimmt nix falsch gemacht
> 
> ich find nur deine gewählt Überschrift zum Schießen!
> hab mich darauf eingestellt, dass du voll über Fox herschimpfen wirst und dann schreibst du, dass du drei Stück Ruten von Fox gekauft hast und wissen willst ob sie gut sind....lol........rofl er hat lol gesagt........




Hab ich mir auch gedacht! VERWIRRUNG!!!|scardie:


----------



## Marc 24 (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Also eigentlich muss ich meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Man sollte sich gerade bei solchen Käufen (bei dem Preis und auch bei dem Gedanke, dass es sich um einen Rutenkauf handelt) vorher informieren. Aber vielleicht hast du auch einfach zu viel Geld :q.  Aber im Prinizip kann man bei Fox nichts falsch machen, da sie viel Wert auf gute Qualität legen. Dennoch spielt natürlich der Preis eine große Rolle (gerade bei Jugendlichen), der in manchen Fällen aus meiner Sicht einfach übermäßig ist. Auch hat Fox schon einige Mängel an Service bewiesen (zu lange Lieferungszeit etc.) . Aber ich denke, dass du mit deinen Ruten auf jeden Fall qualitativ hohe Ware gekauft hast und du damit Spaß haben wirst. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Carptigers (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Es ist wie bei allen Firmen , einiges ist gut , anderes ist teilweise voll der Schrott...


----------



## schleiereule72 (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

So viel ich weiss hat Greys lebenslange Garantie auf ihre Ruten.
Auch nicht zu verachten.
Aber ich habe eine Fox Match 17" auf 19" also mit Zwischenteil
und bin begeistert


----------



## Blauzahn (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



valentinoxy schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute drei neue fox ruten gekauft und zwar die *FX1 12-3lb *hat schon wer erfahrung mit diesen ruten wenn ja bitte um antwort
> 
> ciao



Das beste wird sein, Du sammelst Deine Erfahrungen mit den Ruten selbst.
Was erwartest Du denn *nachdem* Du die Ruten gekauft hast, für Antworten... respektive was würdest Du machen wenn jemamd sagt das diese Ruten nichts taugen? Wieder zurückschicken?
Irgendwas muss Dich doch zum Kauf der Ruten bewogen haben, diese Gründe setzt Du nun anglerisch um.
Eine Rute die Teuer war und im Keller steht fängt keinen Fisch, genauso wenig wie jene von Aldi oder Lidl. Das ganze ist natürlich auch umgekehrt anwendbar |supergri


----------



## duck_68 (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Also ich hätte mir was vernünftiges gekauft


----------



## Blauzahn (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Also ich hätte mir was vernünftiges gekauft



Martin, Du raubst den Jungs auch wieder sämtliche Illusionen...
sowas tut man doch nicht |supergri

PS: meine Karpfenruten sind schon sehr betagte ESOX HIC Premium in 3m mit 50-100g WG... gibt es heute garnicht mehr, aber die Karpfen stört das nicht :vik:


----------



## fantazia (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Also ich hätte mir was vernünftiges gekauft


Jo die Ruten sind voll fürn Arsch.


----------



## Nikita (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

nee valentinoxy lass dich net produzieren!!!


----------



## CarpMetty (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



Nikita schrieb:


> nee valentinoxy lass dich net produzieren!!!



PROVOZIEREN!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (4. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ESOX HIC Premium in 3m mit 50-100g WG...


*Ironiemodus on*
Das sind gar keine Karpfenruten, damit kann man nur Hechte fangen. 
*Ironiemodus off*
:q:m


----------



## Nikita (5. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> PROVOZIEREN!!!!!!



#d ....ja ich weiß dass es provozieren heisst...man oh man...


----------



## carpmanni (6. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

also  im bereich kleinkram 
sprich vorfachschnüre, rig zubehör und ähnliches   lass ich nichts auf fox kommen

aber bei ruten,rollen und zelten  gibt es deutlich bessere sachen fürs gleiche geld


malte


----------



## DrFeelBetter (6. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Hallo,

das teuerste muß nicht immer das beste sein....habs erlebt...

das ein Kumpel mit HighTech ausrüstung am See saß nix fing...

und daneben saß einer mit no name Produkten und fing....also

den fischen ist es egal ob an Land Tackle für 3000 Euro oder

eben für 300 Euro steht......

So sehen ich das eben...

mfg

Doc


----------



## Nikita (6. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

na klar ist das so...aber es macht einen Unterschied wie lange mein Material hält und ob ich darauf beispielsweise lebenslange Garantie habe!
und wenn etwas teurer ist besteht es in der Regel auch aus besserem Material!
ob du damit zwangsläufig besser fängst sei dahingestellt...


----------



## Merlinrs (6. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Die Lebenslange Garantie hört sich immer lustig an. Es kommt immer drauf an worauf man die hat. Bei der Greys zum Beispiel auf Materialfehler, bin gespannt wie Du denen nach 5 Jahren klar machen willst das sie ein Materialfehler hatte. das ist nur Kundenfang nicht weiter wenn dann was ist reden die sich immer raus. Und zu Fox gibt es gute sachen z.B
Swinger sind nicht mehr wegzudenken genauso einige Bissanzeigermodelle, aber in sachen zelte produzieren Sie nach meiner meinung nur Müll. Ruten kenne ich nur die Warrior Sie ist eine schöne einsteigerrute. Ruten von Fox  über  200 € würde ich die finger von lassen in der Preisklasse kann man sich schon Ruten aufbauen lassen.


----------



## carpmanni (7. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

echt   geil ne rute für 200€ baun lassen ????? |bigeyes


die muss ich haben :q

der knaller


----------



## Merlinrs (7. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



carpmanni schrieb:


> echt   geil ne rute für 200€ baun lassen ????? |bigeyes
> 
> 
> die muss ich haben :q
> ...




Wo ist das problem wenn du keine Ahnung hast dann solltest
du auch nicht Antworten. Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben genau 200€ sondern ab 200 € das du für den Preis nicht  goldene  Ringe und einen Diamantenen Rutenhaler kriegen wirst ist doch klar. Aber auf jeden fall sind die Ruten besser als die von der stange. Jedenfalls wenn der Rutenbauer Ahnung davon hat.
Ich habe selber 4 handgebaute Ruten die ich fische also ich weiß wovon ich rede und ich würde keine davon gegen eine Rute von der stange tauschen.


----------



## DrFeelBetter (7. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Hallo,

also das mit der Rute anfertigen halte ich dann doch ein bisken

für übertrieben...aber was solls Leute die das Geld so raus-

werfen können sollen das machen...das steigert die Wirtschaft..

Ob eine Selbstgebaute Rute besser ist als eine von der Stange

halte ich nicht für grundsätzlich gegeben...naja was solls....

mfg

DOc


----------



## Merlinrs (7. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Vielleicht nicht immer besser dafür aber einzigartig. Ich möchte
halt nicht wie jeder 3te mit einer Grays am Wasser sitzen. Und soviel Preisunterschied
ist dann auch nicht mehr. Außerdem ist dann die Rute an meinen bedürfnissen angepasst
was ich bei einer fertigen nicht habe.


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

@Merlins

Ich kann dir jetzt keine genaue Zahl nenen aber es gibt zich Ruten ..da ist eigentlich für jede Situation und Preisklasse was dabei..
Ich denke mal auch das eine 'selfmade rute' einzigartig ist ..aber mal ganz erlich finde ich es besser sich eine zu kaufen.gibt schließlich genug aufem MArkt.


----------



## darth carper (7. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Vor allem weil eine Karpfenrute keine Spinnrute ist, die ich den ganzen Tag in der Hand habe.


----------



## j4ni (8. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

...ach ich sag's nicht. Man man man...


----------



## niddafischer (8. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



Matticarp schrieb:


> in sachen kleinteile ist fox sehr gut,bei ruten und rollen gibts "besseres" von anderen herstellern.




ich war am samstag bei einen händler und er sagte mir genau das gleiche!!


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Fox fängt hauptsächlich den Angler hinter der Rute


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

@Niddafischer
Das sagte mein Dealer des Vertrauens auch und er hat es auch gleich vorgeführt.
Die Daiwas die er hatte fanden wir Beide besser.
Namen der Serie weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## CarpMetty (8. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



Matticarp schrieb:


> in sachen kleinteile ist fox sehr gut,bei ruten und rollen gibts "besseres" von anderen herstellern.




Ich hab mir vor 9 Monaten 3 Fox Aquos gekauft, hab ich ganz billig bekommen, und bin super zufrieden damit! Also meiner Meinung nach sind die Ruten nicht zu verachten!!!!


----------



## valentinoxy (24. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

also jetzt hab ich die bestätigung jungs und mädls :vik:

die ruten sind der absulute wahnsinn, habe genug zeit am wasser zum testen gehabt

federleicht und man kann sehr präzise und vor allem weit auswerfen 

ich finde sie sogar besser als die horizon titanium serie von 2007

das einzige problem was ich jetzt noch habe , ich brauche noch neue rollen 
zurzeit hab ich nähmlich daiwa tournament entoh oben 
doch mit denen bin ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden , musste schon zweimal das plastik beim schnurlaufrölchen seitlich wechseln weil die schnur immer  seitlich reinschneidet 

hate mir schon die neuen shimano aero technium mgs xsa angeschaut (bombengerät) muss ich sagen 
ich tendiere stark zu dieser serie doch jetzt frag ich erst mal nach und kauf dann


----------



## ObiOne (24. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Also ich hab mir letztes Jahr die Fox Eclipse gekauft, war im Laden hab mir viele Ruten angeguckt und in die Hand genommen, hab mich dann aber für die Eclipse entschieden, sie ist federleicht, und das Handling ist einfach spitze, gute aktion und optische ist sie auch sehr schmackhaft #6

Gruß Obi


----------



## magic feeder (26. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

fox ist definitiv geil.........mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## Nikita (27. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

hab bis jetzt nur die fox warrior spod gefischt und die hat absolut überzeugt!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Fox fängt hauptsächlich den Angler hinter der Rute


 
#6#6|supergri|supergri

Fox ist schon echt geil,
aber die Evolotion Serie hat auch nen guten Preis:c

Die Bleie auf jedenfall sind supii#6


----------



## angelfan2801 (28. April 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Also gibt besseres in Sachen Ruten/Rollen wie schon gesagt. Zum Beispiel an Rollen die Shimano Baitrunner oder an Ruten DAM oder Cormoran!!! Aber Fox ist gut in Kleinteilesachen für Karpfen!!!


----------



## Allround Mike (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Hallo,

wenn sich jemand wirklich mit Karpfentackle ( Ruten, Rollen, Zelte, Kleinteile,etc. ) auskennt, kann Er nur bestätigen das Fox immer noch BESSERES Tackle herstellt wie manch anderer namhafte Hersteller. Man muss eben immer das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehen. 
Es gibt über all verschiedene Serien der Hersteller.

Ich bin eindeutig der Meinung,das im allgemeinen Ruten über 200Euro in Sachen Qualität,sich nahe zu nicht mehr unterscheiden. 
Egal ob von Fox, Shimano, Greys usw. !
Bei solchen Ruten braucht man sich in keinster Weise gedanken zu machen, ob diese etwas taugen. Es sind einfach Spitzenruten!

Was hier aber um so mehr die Rolle spielt, und deshalb auch die Meinungen so weit auseinander gehen, ist schlicht weg der Geschmack. Der eine mag eine weiche Aktion, der andere wieder eine härtere. Der eine fischt ausschließlich nur auf über 100m Entfernung,der andere im Tümpel neben an.
So gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Situationen die diese Ruten ausgeliefert sind und somit auch die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen!

Ich selber fische nun seit einem Jahr die Fox Legend Ruten und ich bin mir sicher,es gibt nahe zu fast keine Rute, die sich in dieser Preisklasse ( ca.130€) mit dieser Rute vergleichen kann.Ich habe mir sämtliche Ruten von anderen Herstellern angeschaut( egal ob von Chub,Shimano usw.)!

In Sachen Kleinteile,bin ich ebenfalls sehr davon überzeugt.

Zum Thema Zelt:
Ich habe das Fox Explorer, und erst vor kurzem war ich 4 Tage in Frankreich,teilweise im Dauerregen und Sturm am Wasser.
Einen besseren Beweis konnte ich nicht bekommen,es ist eines der besten Zelte überhaupt!!! 
In Sachen Aufbau, Dichtheit, Schwitzwasserbildung gibts nahezu kein Besseres!!
Ich bin voll von dieser Qualität überzeugt!!

Aber wie schon geschrieben, Jeder hat eine andere Meinung und was wichtiger ist, auch eine andere Erfahrung!

Fox, für mich gerne#6!

Grüße
Mike


----------



## bennie (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

fox ist und bleibt klasse.


----------



## Fabi1992 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Wenn du dir ne rolle kaufen willst dann hol dir doch auch die von fox^^ schlecht sind se auf jeden fall net


----------



## valentinoxy (22. September 2009)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

leute die fx1 sind voll der hammer hab sie jetzt schon eine weile 
ich komme auf wahnsinns wurfweitwen

und kapitale fische sind auch kein problem 
mein gröster war ein stör von  54 kilo :m


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (22. September 2009)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Die Fox Safety Clips sind meines erachtens richtiger Mist#d
Die Gummis geben viel zu leicht das Blei frei.
Habe dadurch schon viele Bleie einfach so verloren, und das obwohl das Blei auf hartem Grund lag.


----------



## allrounder11 (22. September 2009)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Mir fällt nix mehr dazu ein ich bin mal gespannt wann der erste kommt der sich tackle für en paar tausender kauft und dann fragt ob es auch was taugt.

Jetzt mal ehrlich fox hat gute produkte jedoch stehn zumindest die "kleinteile" in einem wie ich finde schlechtem P-L-V


----------



## herrmänn11 (24. September 2009)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

zum thema fox kann ich nur schreiben wie viele schon vor mir, kleinteile wie z.b. blei, haken, swinger, ok. aber in sachen takle wie z. b. zelte, rod pod, oder auch ruten, nie im leben. ich habe mehr als nur einmal mit erlebt wie leute ihre sachen am wasser aufgebaut haben, wo anschließend beim pod oder auch zelt das galank brach, auch eine rute von fox habe ich schon brechen gesehen, alle sachen wurden ganz normal behandelt, es wurde nicht bei einer sache irgend nen härtetest oder ähnliches durchgeführt, was die sachen zu bruch gehen haben lassen könnte. deshalb würde ich persönlich um fox-tackle was ruten, zelt oder pod betrifft nen ganz großen bogen machen.


----------



## max_hoppus (25. September 2009)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Die Kleinteile sind spitze, das steht fest. Habe ansonten selbst das Fox Horizon Pod (schon ca. 4 Jahre alt) und ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Einzige Schwachstelle sind dabei die Plastikgelenkstellen! Aber Cygnet z.B. verbaut auch Plasitkgelenke. Das ist mittlerweile nunmal (leider) standard.
Was ich auch nicht bestätigen kann ist das Vorurteil gegen die Ruten. Habe 3 Fox Warrior ES 2,5 LB und ich hatte die Ruten wirklich schon unter extremsten Belastungen! Haben bisher immer Stand gehalten! 
Das einzige wovon ich wirklich nicht überzeugt bin von Fox sind die Rollen. Da habe ich schon extrem viel schlechtes gehört. Wobei sich das mittlerweile auch schon geänder haben könnte....
Greetz


----------



## colognecarp (25. September 2009)

*AW: ist FOX wirklich so gut????????*

seh ich genau so... ich hab die fox warrior elite und kann nicht meckern, die stratos fs 10000 dagegen ist nicht der brüller dafür das sie 150 tacken gekostet hat. 
bei dem kleinkram ist fox mir auch eine hilfe aber nicht in allen sachen. 
ansonsten finde ich die anderen sachen wie liegen,stühle usw. viel zu überteuert und auch garnicht für das bessere.


----------

